# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Gilles de la Tourette - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Gilles de la Tourette*

Gilles de la Tourette is een tic stoornis. Het syndroom dankt zijn naam aan de Franse neuroloog George Albert Eduard Brutus Gilles de la Tourette die het in 1885 voor het eerst beschreef. Het openbaart zich tussen de leeftijd van 4 en 11. Het is een een stoornis in de hersenen waarbij de tics onvrijwillig plaatsvinden. Deze tics kunnen motorisch, vocaal en cognitief (doelloze gedachtes) zijn. 

Motorische tics kunnen onder anderen zijn:
- knipperen met de ogen
- grimas trekken
- wegdraaien met de ogen
- optrekken van neus of schouders
- knikken met het hoofd
- tenen krommen

Vocale tics kunnen onder anderen zijn:
- kuchen
- keelschrapen
- hard geeuwen
- grommen
- snuiven
- klakken met de tong
- roepen van woorden en zinnen

Cognitieve tics kunnen onder anderen zijn:
- bedenken van woorden met een bepaalde letter
- optelsommetjes maken die perse op 7 moeten uitkomen
- woorden herhalen

Wanneer er geconcentreerd gewerkt wordt aan iets wat de persoon met Tourette leuk vindt, bijvoorbeel gitaar spelen, zal er geen tics te zien. Ze spelen vaak op wanneer er gerust wordt, zoals voor de tv zitten. Tijdens het slapen komen de tics ook niet.

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is dus in de hersenen te vinden. De informatieoverdracht tussen de zenuwcellen is verstoord, waarbij neurotransmitters een grote rol spelen. Dit zijn chemische stoffen. Verder is er veel onduidelijk over.

Het lijkt erop dat het erfelijk is. Alleen is de gen nog niet gevonden, wel drie mogelijke. Ook bestaat er een verband tussen OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder) en Gilles de la Tourette. Het kan namelijk zijn dat wanneer iemand Tourette heeft, een familielid OCD heeft. Het verschil met OCD is dat Tourette dwangmatige handelingen heeft die niet ontstaan zijn uit angst. Bij OCD is dat wel het geval.

*Onderzoek*
Om te bepalen of iemand Tourette heeft moet deze voldoen aan enkele criteria, namelijk:
- motorische en vocale tics hebben
- deze tics heeft men al langer dan één jaar en zijn nooit langer dan 3 maanden geheel afwezig geweest
- de tics zijn voor de leeftijd van 21 ontstaan

Je kunt een diagnose laten stellen door een neuroloog of een kinder-psycholoog. Doch is het vaak zo dat het laat ontdekt wordt dat een kind Tourette heeft, omdat het vaak verwart wordt met iets psychisch.

Tourette kan er ook zijn in combinatie met ADHD, OCD, PDD-NOS.

*Risico's*
Geen enkele peroon met Tourette heeft dezelfde symptomen met als gevolg dat het voor iedereen weer anders is. De een leert ermee om gaan en kan de tics beter in bedwang houden. Het kan dan wel zijn dat als bijvoorbeeld een kind naar school is geweest en de tics in bedwang heeft gehouden, thuis komt en eerst de tics helemaal vrij moet laten voordat het weer verder kan gaan. Echter kan dus bij een ander het in bedwang houden van tics tot chronische vermoeidheid leidden. Vooral in stress-situaties zullen de tics meer opspelen. Meestal worden de tics minder naarmate de persoon ouder wordt. 

*Behandeling*
Een vroege diagnose en en positieve interventie kan een positief effect hebben op het in de hand houden van de tics. Wanneer Tourette dan geconstateerd is kan men aan de behandeling beginnen. Je kunt dan denken aan gedragstherapie. Er wordt dan gekeken naar wat er vooraf aan een tic gebeurd, welke spanning er plaats vindt. Daaruit vloeien dan twee methoden, namelijk één waarbij geleerd wordt om de tics te onderdrukken en één waarbij er een andere beweging wordt aangeleerd in plaats van de tic.

Medicatie kan de tics ook doen verminderen. Er zijn echter wel veel bijwerkingen, waardoor er een evenwicht gezocht moet worden naar het verminderen van tics en de bijwerkingen kunnen handelen.

*Links bij dit artikel*
- Stichting Gilles de la Tourette 
- Touretteplus 
- Artikel OCD
- Artikel ADHD
- Artikel PDD-NOS

----------


## kpsm

Ik weet dat GTS vooral een verzamelnaam is van verschillende trekken van stoornissen.
Zo kan GTS samen gaan met Autistsche stoornissen en adhd. En kunnen mensen met GTS later borderline er bij krijgen die meer ontstaan is.

----------

